# abbreviations for names of reptiles



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi all, I'm relatively new to reptiles and have a bosc monitor. When I have a good look through all the posts etc I always see abbreviations for different lizards,snakes etc etc. But I don't exactly know what they mean could you guys name some that you know. Not just for lizards but snakes and other reptiles. Thanks


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Theres loads 

BRB-brazilian rainbow boa 
CRB columbian rainbow boa, 
AFT african fat tailed gecko

Words like

CB Captive Bred
CF Captive Farmed
CH Captive Hatched
WC Wild Caught

Best bet is to ask what each mean!


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

BTS- blue tongue skink


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Crestie - crested gecko
BD - bearded dragon
Leo - leopard gecko
exos - exo terra tank
FTS - floppy tail syndrome
MBD - metabolic bone disease


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Chris18 said:


> Crestie - crested gecko
> BD - bearded dragon
> Leo - leopard gecko
> exos - exo terra tank
> ...


you got one wrong.... exo = cheap tack


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> you got one wrong.... exo = cheap tack


:lol2:
It's true they have some faults such as the mesh rusting, locks breaking etc etc, oh and not stocking spare parts for them but are ideal for some species :whistling2:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

:devil: i hate the words leo and crestie. i actually herd someone call a leopard gecko a leppy:whip: i wanted to kill him:lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Chris18 said:


> :lol2:
> It's true they have some faults such as the mesh rusting, locks breaking etc etc, oh and not stocking spare parts for them but are ideal for some species :whistling2:


Like my two broken waterfalls..... I had a good look as i took it to the shop the inside was cracked all over the place and had been resealed. It had obviously been broken in the factory and stuck back together. I use very very little exo and cant believe I got suckered into buying 6 of their waterfalls 33% of which are now damaged in less than two months... arrrgggghhhh


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Haha leppy


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Bexzini said:


> Haha leppy


:devil: what a rubbish name to give something


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

kirky1980 said:


> :devil: i hate the words leo and crestie. i actually herd someone call a leopard gecko a leppy:whip: i wanted to kill him:lol2:


better then something like leper :O


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> :devil: what a shit name to give something


A leprosy Gecko. Sounds like an idea for another stupid morph. Could be one that constantly sheds maybe.


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

i love the name leppy. leppyleppyleppy


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

SOUNDS LIKE LEPPA HAHAHA:lol2:


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

CWD- Chinese Water Dragon


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> better then something like leper :O


i wouldnt want a leper in my house eww lol



DavieB said:


> A leprosy Gecko. Sounds like an idea for another stupid morph. Could be one that constantly sheds maybe.


hahaha i liked that yeah one that sheds feet and heads that would be weird lol



Bexzini said:


> i love the name leppy. leppyleppyleppy


:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

MBK-Mexican black kingsnake
Chewie-Giant Mossy gecko
Pacman frog-Argentinian horned frog.


----------

